# Best N64 game?



## AVGanondorf (Jul 8, 2005)

What do you think is the best N64 game?

For me, it's Ocarina of Time.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 8, 2005)

That is a toughie... I'd have to say Super Smash Bros. I couldn't live without that game!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 8, 2005)

AVGANONDORF said:
			
		

> What do you think is the best N64 game?
> 
> For me, it's Ocarina of Time.


 I agree with you. OOT all the way.


----------



## TORNADOKIRBY (Jul 12, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> That is a toughie... I'd have to say Super Smash Bros. I couldn't live without that game!


 yeah same for me


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 14, 2005)

I have to say that it was Super Smash Bros... but then again, Paper Mario rocked... but then again Mario Kart 64 had JAWSOME multiplayer.... Gah!  Just one of those three.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 14, 2005)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

>


 me too


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 14, 2005)

MARIO


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 14, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> MARIO


 Which one?   
:huh:


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 14, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he means 64


----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2005)

i have to agreee with bul


----------



## ac1983fan (Jul 23, 2005)

Mario Kart 64.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2005)

This is a rather tough one; it comes down to Ocarina of Time, Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, and Super Smash Brothers. I'm probably going to say Castlevania; it managed to have both the adventure style feel of LoI and such (the villa), combined with platform style stages without dedicating entirally to one. The magical nitro was still irritating, however if I recall it was much simpler than in the original Castlevania 64; also the difficulty felt "just right" in my opinion for the jumping. I did die a lot in that regard, but the frequency of checkpoints made it more annoying motivation, than a major setback; it's rather rare for me to laugh at my own deaths but I did a couple times in the tower of executions. It also fixed my major complaint with the previous Castlevania 64, which was the difficulty of getting the better endings.


----------



## MasterDS (Jul 24, 2005)

either Banjo-Tooie, LoZ Majoras Mask, and SSB... Well, I'm going to say B-T, because one you play SSBM, you can't go back to SSB, and Majoras mask was close second. (B-T and LoZ:MM survived the test of time).


----------



## SUPERMARIO103 (Jul 28, 2005)

Super Mario 64 for me!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 29, 2005)

OOT!!!!! duh look at my name


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 30, 2005)

i wanna change my choice to The Namco Museum

it had pacman,  GALAGA!!!!, and pole position all in one game


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 5, 2005)

Super Smash or Paper Mario

I mean i had fun with my friend but on paper wasa just freakin kool


----------



## Nintendo_Guru (Sep 2, 2005)

Goldeneye or Mariokart 64 for multiplayer.
And Ocarina of Time or Mario 64 for single player.

I can't narrow it down further than that though.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 2, 2005)

TORNADOKIRBY said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya me too!!!!!!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 2, 2005)

can i name top 5:goldeneye, ssb, paper mario, harvest moon, and mario 64. (mischief makers, pkmn stadium 1, and mariokart just miss out).


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Sep 9, 2005)

Either Paper Mario or Banjo-Kazooie.


----------



## AnimalManiac (May 19, 2006)

Perfect Dark was great =D


----------



## Knightshot (Jun 23, 2006)

the best game for N64 game that i think is: Donkey Kong N64!!!! yay! lol


----------



## 16Twinkie (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd have to say Mario Kart 64.


----------



## MetaKnight (Aug 24, 2007)

i always loved donkey kong 64


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 1, 2008)

Sin and Punishment for me!


----------



## Jman (Feb 1, 2008)

16Twinkie said:
			
		

> I'd have to say Mario Kart 64.


 QFT


----------

